
Shenzhen Connect Offers Chinese Stocks. Will the World Buy? - JumpCrisscross
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/25/business/dealbook/china-hongkong-shenzhen-connect.html?ref=dealbook
======
WheelsAtLarge
Chinese stocks are bound to fall, Trump's never ending attacks, mostly verbal
I bet, on their trading practices are bound to have an effect. They have all
ready.

